# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمکک لازمم شدید در رابطه با انتخاب رشته

## mamadrezile

سلام دوستان. اول داستانمو واستون تعریف میکنم بعدش نیاز به راهنمایی دارم. من از سال دوم دبیرستان میخواستم رشته ی انسانی بخونم ولی به زور وارد تجربی شدم و از همون اول درس نخوندم. سال اول کنکور 10 هزار شدم ولی به اصرار اطرافیان نرفتم و موندم سال دوم . سال دومم نخوندم کامل به دلال مشکلات شخصی و خانوادگی شدم 100 هزار. امسال هم برای سال دوم اصلا نخوندم و مطمئنم هیچ نمیارم. امسال یکم شرایط تغییر کرده من دیگه مشکلی برای درس خوندن ندارم( 2 سال گذشته شرایط خونه اصلا خوب نبود) میتونم برای سال چهارم بخونم. ولی تو ذهنمه که برم دانشگاه پیام نور و حقوق بدون کنکور بخونم و در کنارش برای کنکور انسانی درس بخونم. مشکلاتی و سوالاتم اینان: 1-من به پزشکی علاقه ندارم ، ولی بازار کارش خوبه ولی حقوق رو دوست دارم ولی از بازار کارش خبر ندارم اگه کسی اطلاعی داره توضیح بده.
2-درباره ی دروس انسانی یکم توضیح بدید 3-ایا کلا کاری که میکنم درست هست یا نه؟ من صد درصد توانایی قبولی پزشکی رو دارم ولی اصلا از دروس انسانی اطلاعی ندارم. درکل  دوست دارم تصمیمی بگیرم که اگه 10 سال دیگه این روز رو دیدم بت خودم بگم تصمیم درستی گرفتم . ممنون

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mamadrezile


سلام دوستان. اول داستانمو واستون تعریف میکنم بعدش نیاز به راهنمایی دارم. من از سال دوم دبیرستان میخواستم رشته ی انسانی بخونم ولی به زور وارد تجربی شدم و از همون اول درس نخوندم. سال اول کنکور 10 هزار شدم ولی به اصرار اطرافیان نرفتم و موندم سال دوم . سال دومم نخوندم کامل به دلال مشکلات شخصی و خانوادگی شدم 100 هزار. امسال هم برای سال دوم اصلا نخوندم و مطمئنم هیچ نمیارم. امسال یکم شرایط تغییر کرده من دیگه مشکلی برای درس خوندن ندارم( 2 سال گذشته شرایط خونه اصلا خوب نبود) میتونم برای سال چهارم بخونم. ولی تو ذهنمه که برم دانشگاه پیام نور و حقوق بدون کنکور بخونم و در کنارش برای کنکور انسانی درس بخونم. مشکلاتی و سوالاتم اینان: 1-من به پزشکی علاقه ندارم ، ولی بازار کارش خوبه ولی حقوق رو دوست دارم ولی از بازار کارش خبر ندارم اگه کسی اطلاعی داره توضیح بده.
2-درباره ی دروس انسانی یکم توضیح بدید 3-ایا کلا کاری که میکنم درست هست یا نه؟ من صد درصد توانایی قبولی پزشکی رو دارم ولی اصلا از دروس انسانی اطلاعی ندارم. درکل  دوست دارم تصمیمی بگیرم که اگه 10 سال دیگه این روز رو دیدم بت خودم بگم تصمیم درستی گرفتم . ممنون 


اگه باز چند نفر نیان منو بزنن و متعصبانه دفاع کنن،باید بگم رشته حقوق آینده کاری برای اکثر افراد نداره.کم نیستن فارغ التحصیلای بیکار رشته حقوق.خود لیسانس حقوق که هیچ،وکالتش هم فایده نداره الان.خیلی زمان میبره تا جا بیفتی و تازه اگه جا بیفتی.امنیت جانی هم تا حدودی نداری.دیگه خودت برو آمار بگیر ببین چی میگم.چون طرفین دعوا به هر حال یکیشون با شما مشکل پیدا میکنن.البته آدم نباید ترسو باشه ولی خب امنیت شغلی هم یکی از جنبه های شغله دیگه.
در مورد قضاوت هم درآمد عالی ولی خب اونم قبولیش به همین راحتیا نیست و مسئله امنیت جانی شدیدتر نسبت به وکالت.
و اما رشته مورد علاقه ی حقوقیا،سردفتری.درآمد بسیار عالی.امنیت شغلی خوب.منتها آزمون هر چهارصد سال یه بار برگزار میشه و رقابت بسیار شدید.البته شنیدم میشه پروانه سردفتری رو خرید که البته خیلی خیلی گرونه در حد میلیارد که این مورد رو با جزءیات خودتون جویا بشین.
در مورد فوق و دکترا هم که الان خیلی زیاد شده و تضمینی نیس حتی با دکترای حقوق بتونین حتی استاد دانشگاه پیام نور به صورت حق التدریسی ساعتی بشین.
اینا اطلاعات یه حقوقیه.من رشتم تجربیه صرفا اطلاعات اون شخص رو دارم بازگو میکنم.
در مورد عدم علاقه خب کار خیلی سخت میشه.اونایی که خودشون رو شبانه روز تو روپوش سفید پزشکی تجسم میکنن وسط کار میبرن چه برسه به شما که تو تصمیمتون متزلزلین.
بی تعارف باید ببینین شما پول رو بیشتر دوست دارین یا رشته رو.اگه پول که خب برید سمت پزشکی و شاخه های مرتبط ولی اگه براتون جنبه ی مالی مهم نیس که خب برین سمت علاقتون.
البته منظورم این نیس که هر کی رفت حقوق بی پول میشه ولی خب اون تضمینی که رشته های پزشکی داره قطعا حقوق نداره
موفق باشین.*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR-NAZANIN



اگه باز چند نفر نیان منو بزنن و متعصبانه دفاع کنن،باید بگم رشته حقوق آینده کاری برای اکثر افراد نداره.کم نیستن فارغ التحصیلای بیکار رشته حقوق.خود لیسانس حقوق که هیچ،وکالتش هم فایده نداره الان.خیلی زمان میبره تا جا بیفتی و تازه اگه جا بیفتی.امنیت جانی هم تا حدودی نداری.دیگه خودت برو آمار بگیر ببین چی میگم.چون طرفین دعوا به هر حال یکیشون با شما مشکل پیدا میکنن.البته آدم نباید ترسو باشه ولی خب امنیت شغلی هم یکی از جنبه های شغله دیگه.
در مورد قضاوت هم درآمد عالی ولی خب اونم قبولیش به همین راحتیا نیست و مسئله امنیت جانی شدیدتر نسبت به وکالت.
و اما رشته مورد علاقه ی حقوقیا،سردفتری.درآمد بسیار عالی.امنیت شغلی خوب.منتها آزمون هر چهارصد سال یه بار برگزار میشه و رقابت بسیار شدید.البته شنیدم میشه پروانه سردفتری رو خرید که البته خیلی خیلی گرونه در حد میلیارد که این مورد رو با جزءیات خودتون جویا بشین.
در مورد فوق و دکترا هم که الان خیلی زیاد شده و تضمینی نیس حتی با دکترای حقوق بتونین حتی استاد دانشگاه پیام نور به صورت حق التدریسی ساعتی بشین.
اینا اطلاعات یه حقوقیه.من رشتم تجربیه صرفا اطلاعات اون شخص رو دارم بازگو میکنم.
در مورد عدم علاقه خب کار خیلی سخت میشه.اونایی که خودشون رو شبانه روز تو روپوش سفید پزشکی تجسم میکنن وسط کار میبرن چه برسه به شما که تو تصمیمتون متزلزلین.
بی تعارف باید ببینین شما پول رو بیشتر دوست دارین یا رشته رو.اگه پول که خب برید سمت پزشکی و شاخه های مرتبط ولی اگه براتون جنبه ی مالی مهم نیس که خب برین سمت علاقتون.
البته منظورم این نیس که هر کی رفت حقوق بی پول میشه ولی خب اون تضمینی که رشته های پزشکی داره قطعا حقوق نداره
موفق باشین.


قبول دارم حرفتو
چوپون روستایی که باغمون اونجاست حقوق دانشگاه تهران خونده بود و دو سال چوپون بود بعدش با پارتی تونست تو یه نیروگاه برق استخدام بشه که ربطی هم به حقوق نداشت*

----------


## mohammadreza13

سلام
یه نگاه به خودت بنداز، یه نگاه به آزمون وکالت و آزمون های دیگه که پس از اخذ مدرک باید بدی
من خالم و داییم حقوق خوندن لیسانس دارن ولی خوب تو دانشگاه نخوندن و هیچ وقت نتونستن ازمون های بعد رو قبول بشن

تو دانشگاه خوب مثل کنکوری برای ازمون باید بخونی قبولی اون ازمون یه چیز مثل قبولی پزشکی هستش
قبول بشی یکم بری جلو اوضاع کاری خوب میشه. 
با لیسانس به صورت عادی هیچ کاری نیست تقریبا برای یک فرد مگر با آشنا بازی باشه و فلان...

----------

